# Just got this from XM (CNN/SI ---> ESPN News)



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Dear XM Listener,

Recently, AOL Time Warner informed us that effective May 15, 2002, they are discontinuing their sports news channel, CNN Sports Illustrated.

We're pleased to announce that beginning May 15, XM will replace CNN / SI with ESPNEWS on channel 141.

Anchored by ESPN's award-winning sports news organization, ESPNEWS on XM Satellite Radio will bring you up-to-the-minute coverage of everything sports.

ESPNEWS will complement XM's premier sports radio lineup that currently includes ESPN Radio, Fox Sports Radio, The Sporting News Radio and NASCAR Radio.

If you have any questions about this channel change, please don't hesitate to contact us from the XM web site - http://www.xmradio.com -- or phone our Listener Care department at 1-800-852-9696.

Thank you for your continued support.

The XM Radio Team


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Cool, great for XM folks. Its nice to see that XM already has replacement plans.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2002)

I'm sure this disappoints those eager for NPR, but it's a logical replacement for CNN/SI. With sports updates every 20 minutes on ESPN Radio, however, do we really need this? I'm a huge fan of sports radio, but I usually skip right over 141 when flipping between ESPN/Fox/Sporting News...


----------



## djenks2551 (May 18, 2002)

What is the latest on getting NPR and PRI on XM? The addition of these would really allow me to make up my mind on getting XM.


----------

